# Blood Angels Series? Any Good?



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi guys, i have been pondering whether or not i should read James Swallow's BA series, as i have heard completely mixed reviews about it, some say it is a heap of shit, others love it...which is true, at least, in your opinion? Thanks in advance!!!:victory:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd recommend it. Its a very very good series, easily the equal of any Space marine series, and in many cases quite better since the Blood Angels are a far more interesting chapter.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Personally, I've only read the first pair of Blood Angel novels, Dues Encarmine and Deus Sanguinius, and I have neither heard anything good nor do I have much love for either book.

I've heard better things from the later books, and feel that Swallow made improvements when he wrote some of his other novels (Faith & Fire and Flight of the Eisenstein.) I'd say give it a try, even if you don't like the first two any of the later ones can turn out to be much better.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Red Fury_ and _Black Tide_ are quite good as well, although im still waiting to get _Black Tide_, and they contain the Primogenitor of the Chaos Marines, Fabius Bile. An awesome, yet under-used character in 40k.


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

:grin: Thanks guys, it really is hard to tell, i may just buy the omnibus, cuz i love the BAs, but i did hear some lame stuff Swallow uses to finish plot lines...could some body explain to me why?? Spoilers don't bother me, so if it has to do with and ending just fire away...k:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

It's definitely one of the better series, with Red Fury and Black Tide being the stronger of the books.

Worth reading, since it gives a good glimpse on the mentality of one of the First Founding legions, which is considerably more interesting than some of the others out there


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

NVM guys, read the ending on Lexicanum...wow:shok:. But i guess it is about the journey, not the destination (or however the hell it goes). I guess i'll read it, but the whole spear thing...meh


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I thought that the Spear of Telesto ending was epic, its as if Sanguinius himself reached out and skewered Arkio for his treachery.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I've read the first three, and while Deus Encarmine and Deus Sanguinius are good, Red Fury was very good. I'm lookin forward to getting my hands on Black Tide.


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

I just started Black Tide not very far into it yet but I like the series. I think the spear motif is over used in the books did all Primarchs have a spear and they all lost them at some point. The ending of the omni is close to the SW omni.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The first 2 books are at best average but Red Fury and Black Tide are fairly good, William King's Space Wolves series and Graham McNeill's Ultramarines series are far better though in my opinion.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

i only read the first book and half the second book and then gave them away to a frend, i found them to be rubbish dont ask me how cose its been quite a while since i got rid of them.

But then agine i thort Lord of Night was rubbish and everyone else loved it :biggrin:


----------



## chaoslover (Aug 3, 2009)

i have only read the first 3 book and i surprisingly enjoyed them all, (as after reading faith and fire, which is the worst warhammer 40k book ever imo). they are a good read, wouldnt say amazing but well worth cost of omnibus edition.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't see how anyone could've even enjoyed them a little bit (Well maybe if you like seeing SM go over everything with ease) but they simply run over everything in their path with little effort... I put the first one down after forcing 50 pages and never picked it up. And I have no plans on ever reading it as I set it on fire.


----------

